# Macro to calculate a specific worksheet



## barcas84 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, I'm running MS Excel 2010. One of the sheets (lets say B) of my workbook is 25,000 rows and is making it really slow.

I need somehow select just that sheet (sheet B) as calculate manual, and then have a macro in Sheet A that would make Sheet B do the calculations...

Is really urgent! Help!!!!


----------



## barcas84 (Nov 2, 2010)

I found a solution on Internet...

First this to enable the calculation on that sheet:

Private Sub Workbook_Open()
Sheet2.EnableCalculation = False
End Sub

Then this macro to run the calculation:


Sub CalcManual()
Sheet43.EnableCalculation = True
Sheet43.UsedRange.Calculate
Sheet43.EnableCalculation = False
End Sub


----------

